
Noria: UI Reconciliation Library for Clojure, Kotlin and Rust - tosh
https://github.com/JetBrains/noria-clj
======
_bxg1
Similar to MobX's computed properties: [https://mobx.js.org/refguide/computed-
decorator.html](https://mobx.js.org/refguide/computed-decorator.html)

Except MobX uses automatic pub/sub to detect deep changes in mutable
arguments, since JavaScript objects are mutable. This pattern seems like a
more straightforward match for Clojure.

------
j-pb
Kinda feels like its complecting memoization with state synchronisation, no?

~~~
notduncansmith
It seems like it. I published a library two years ago that doesn’t do the
memoization, but provides a clean API (in my biased opinion) to state DAG
evolution:
[https://github.com/notduncansmith/factfold](https://github.com/notduncansmith/factfold)

------
jitl
Where’s the “rust”? Not found in README.

~~~
tosh
[https://github.com/JetBrains/noria-
clj/search?l=rust](https://github.com/JetBrains/noria-clj/search?l=rust)

